# looking for another pup



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

we have been thinking of adding another pup to the family we are looking for a pointing lab or a brittany in late winter early spring they must come from a hunting backround please let me know if oou have any leads thank you


----------



## hillbilly gourmet (Sep 5, 2010)

Big Fish sent PM


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

big_fish said:


> we have been thinking of adding another pup to the family we are looking for a pointing lab or a brittany in late winter early spring they must come from a hunting backround please let me know if oou have any leads thank you


Trinity Oak Labs!! 

http://www.trinityoaklabs.com/


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Bob's Brittanys just south of Louisville,KY. Great hunting stock with some impressive blood lines. Got a pup from him last year & am extremely happy with him.


----------



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

Are you set on one of those 2 breeds, I have a really nice GSP litter with some available. If interested I can send you a link.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

we have a lab already and his father is a pointing lab but the mother wasn't and when he was a pup he would point a quail wing but I was so new to dog training I never tried to really work with it much we were just duck hunters but have since really got into upland hunting and I always wanted a brittany . We pheasant hunt every weekend at our club and have been doing very well it seems that their are alot of gsp fans at the club and they are great dogs just always have had this pic of hunting behind a orange and white dog in my head we had a brittany mix years ago and liked it


----------

